# WedgePad--lap stand for the iPad



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The never-ending accessory pile continues to grow... 

http://wedgepad.com/

I remember some time back someone was looking for something like this, but I can't remember what thread it came up in. I ordered one of these early this week and it arrived today--super light, fairly well made, and useful as a lap stand, so I thought I'd link it here because, hey, that's what enablers are for, right? 

There's a thread on it over on MacRumors as well with some additional details: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=998961


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good. I have a Peeramid I am happy with. The wedge looks better for typing.

http://www.amazon.com/Hog-Wild-Peeramid-Bookrest-Burgundy/dp/B000X4K292/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1283556061&sr=8-1


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the Peeramid as well--did a lengthy review of it here on KB last year.  This is definitely better for regular lap typing as it has a lower angle, and should be useful for those of us who sit in odd positions.  The beanbag base conforms to your position and the microsuede is non slip, so it holds itself in place in ways the firmer base of the Peeramid can't.  The Peermids (we have two) are terrific for iPad viewing or reading (and for Kindles, naturally!), but I find them a little less so for doing anything active with the device (gaming, etc.)

Just another alternative.  As I said, the accessory pile grows and grows and grows...  LOL!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Just saw this on AppAdvice this morning, and told my son this is what I want for my birthday:

http://www.gadgetfreeway.com/product/ipad_pillow/

It doesn't look great for typing, but I can see using it for reading and game-playing (like WWF )...and movie-watching for those who do so.

[I already have a Peeramid (along with 2 other stands).]


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the Wedgepad - at MacRumors there was a special offer and I got it for $19.99 with .01 postage and handling - couldn't pass on that. It looks small enough that I might be able to take it on trips with me. Looking forward to giving it a try - thanks for the link!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered it with the macrumors discount too. <sigh>

Now if I could just get the iPad. I've got all my accessories for it now.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

awwwwcrap......I just ordered it but didn't know about the discount.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ii ordered it also and didn't know about the discount.  Rats.  Hate to miss a good sale!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just ordered it with the macrumors discount too. <sigh>
> 
> Now if I could just get the iPad. I've got all my accessories for it now.


Heather,
instant message me if you decide you want to sell that ipad cover you bought from Patrizia to help you get funds for the purchase of your iPad. ....You know you can ALWAYS buy more accessories.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who just bought the WedgePad without the discount, go back to MacRumors and read the thread. If you email the guy, he will refund the difference. At least he did for one MacRumor member. Worth a shot!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

That looks greet I just order one too. We are going to keep them busy I guess.  I still see myself using my Peeramid too. But I bet I use this more often


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I wrote and they guy said he would give it to the other guy on  Monday, who would refund me the $7.00.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, the WedgePad has been in the house for 24 hours, and the iPad has spent most of that 24 hours on it.  LOL!  So yeah, it's basically replaced the Peeramid for me for lounging on the couch use.  I find that I can find a comfortable place to put it in nearly position I take up.  Since I usually pull my legs up onto the couch and twist myself in all sorts of poses, this is working very well for me indeed, whereas for the Peeramid, I need a square foot of flat space beyond the iPad, and I need to be able to balance it.  

The Peeramid is probably still going to be my goto holder for the bedroom though.  I tend to read flat on my back there, and it's good for a very upright position.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been looking for something like the Peeramid, but more collapsible. I travel for work a lot and find myself reading in hotel beds a bunch. This looks like a great solution, except for packing it. Anybody got any ideas on something good for lying flat (ish) reading that is more portable?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

John Hartness said:


> I've been looking for something like the Peeramid, but more collapsible. I travel for work a lot and find myself reading in hotel beds a bunch. This looks like a great solution, except for packing it. Anybody got any ideas on something good for lying flat (ish) reading that is more portable?


It's extremely squishy, weighs virtually nothing, and the long side is a little smaller than the iPad footprint. Packing it in most cases is going to be a non issue--though I will qualify that statement by saying that I have not yet tried to travel with it. Someone on the MacRumors thread commented that it fit into the messenger bag he uses to carry the iPad while traveling. Because I have a bad neck, I have to carry a memory foam travel pillow that's a lot more difficult to travel with, so I may be biased, but I think this one's going to be pretty easy to slip into a carryon. Heck, I have dress shoes that are harder to pack! LOL

Having said that, you might be best off with one of the folio style cases that folds into a stand? Or something like this? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26758.0.html I brought that with me on a recent trip and it folds very compactly.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I just ordered mine now. Looks great. I read in bed with the pad on a plastic copy holder but it only really works in portrait mode and I read in landscape. This puppy will be living in my bookcase headboard for nightly reading. I can't wait to get it.

I use the iPad on my lap a lot with plastic Fellowes book holder. It works okay but I always have a line on my legs from the stand part of the thing and it's irritating. This looks like it will work perfectly for that too.

For those who would rather have black elastic on it, that's what Sharpies are for!

I'll post back when it arrives.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cleee said:


> For those who would rather have black elastic on it, that's what Sharpies are for!
> 
> I'll post back when it arrives.


I was thinking about black dye, black fabric inks (I do mixed media collage, so that sort of thing's already in the house) and yes, black sharpies. The white trim, though, is a vinyl type material, so none of those is likely to stick. And I'm not sure how well any of it would adhere or permeate the white nylon and rubber of the elastics.

Hmm. Might try it on the undersides of the elastics first though just to see if it works, as those really do bug me. (Yes, I had to skin my white Kindle for the same reason, and I no longer own any covers with corner straps!) LOL

Edit: Well, a black Expo dry erase pen seems to go on pretty evenly and isn't coming off on my hands so far once it's dried. I may do all the straps, top and underside, after dinner! It won't make them solid black, but it should make them less noticeable.

Edit 2: Did the top surfaces and edges of the elastics so far. As I expected, this doesn't make it the equivalent of a true black elastic. My husband says the effect looks more like black stonewashed denim, and that's probably a good comparison. It is, however, a thousand times better than the white was. I found the white straps incredibly distracting.

After three days use and that minor alteration, I like the WedgePad a lot. If all you need is a stand for a desk or table, this will work, though there may be better options. But if you primarily want a lap stand that will work in nearly any position, this is a very good choice.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Can you show which Expo dry erase marker you used - I want to get one for when my wedge gets here.  Thanks


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I used one of these because it was the first thing I could lay my hands on, but any permanent marker will probably yield the same results:

http://www.amazon.com/Expo-Original-Erase-Markers-84001/dp/B00006JNJW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1283838005&sr=8-4


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks can't wait to get mine and first see if the white bothers me then look for black marker


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Got it today!  For sure going to have to make the elastic black. But am liking it a lot - it is so light you don't even know it is there and I don't see any problem in putting it in a bag to travel. It squishes up A LOT. in fact I was surprised at the box it came in - it was small enough I didn't see how they got it in there until I unpacked it.  

I couldn't figure a way to use it with the apple cover but it will be easy enough to take it from here and put it in the cover if I need to.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

rho said:


> I couldn't figure a way to use it with the apple cover but it will be easy enough to take it from here and put it in the cover if I need to.


Really? The Apple cover doesn't seem any bigger than the MacAlly Bookstand, and that fits fine in my WedgePad. I'm not choosing to use it that way because I rarely use a case anymore, but it did work--just folded the front cover behind the iPad and strapped it in. Hubby's MEdge was too big to fit though.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Really? The Apple cover doesn't seem any bigger than the MacAlly Bookstand, and that fits fine in my WedgePad. I'm not choosing to use it that way because I rarely use a case anymore, but it did work--just folded the front cover behind the iPad and strapped it in. Hubby's MEdge was too big to fit though.


Hmm I'll try it again later. To me it seemed way too big...

Black magic marker made it oh so much better on the wedge - now for the smell to go away  and it will be great! I will probably hit it a few more times to make it darker as it dries (or at least see if it makes it any darker). But the one good coat is so much better than the white.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It may be--we don't have an Apple case here, so I can't test it, but when I compared the two cases previously, there didn't seem to be a whole lot of difference.  The elastics do stretch out a little bit with repeated use; it hasn't been a lot, so I wouldn't fret about it being a problem, but they might stretch enough in a few days that it could make a difference in trying it with the case.

And isn't the difference once you've recolored the elastics amazing?  Funny how such a small thing makes an impact!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm going to be so disappointed if the wedge doesn't work with the apple cover.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Corkyb it does work - I just tried it but I took it off because to me it really stretched the elastic - but that could be just a personal quirk of mine (and I have quite a few lol)  - I took the case off and will use it without myself. 

And recoloring the elastic is a huge difference!


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Just got mine today and love it!

It was a little bit of a struggle to get the iPad into the wedge with the Apple branded case but it does work. As someone said, the elastic stretches a good bit when you do that but it works just fine, you just have to apply a little pull here and there to get it on.  I put the two elastic bands on the bottom first and then pushed the filling towards the top and slipped the elastic over the remaining two corners. Worked like a charm.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

This thing is so much smaller than I expected.  I guess I expected a footprint that would fit with cases.  No way is it going to fit with my Noreve ipad case.  I don't care to take my ipad out of it's case too often.  I was using the apple case for several months and just switched to this Noreve.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have mine out of the case in it and at night I turn it around so the screen is against the material (just in case I knock it off it's perch during the night if I get up - stranger things have happened to me lol) I was thinking that maybe I would get one of the hard cases that has a front that clips on and then clips on the back when I am using it ... That way I could throw it in my bag without worry too. Does anyone remember the name of that one...  

I love the wedge it has been great for every strange position I get in when I am reading in my chair.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rho, I think it was the Vaja iVolution you're thinking of.  Gorgeous, but too pricey for me.  But cases.com carries the Vaja if you want to take a look.

I'm using an MEdge sleeve for iPad protection.  The iPad gets installed on the WedgePad first thing in the morning, and at night it's on a stand on my nightstand for charging, so a sleeve is the best solution for me as it's only needed for travel.  

Corky--sorry to hear it's not working for you.  Several posters on the MacRumors thread posted about the size, and the manufacturer confirmed on that thread that the size choice was a deliberate one.  It wasn't intended for use with most cases, as was mentioned before.  I've seen pics of the Noreve and it more than doubles the thickness of the iPad, so I can see why it would be an issue.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I only read about it on here, I didn't go to macrumors.  And from looking at the site, I just assumed it would be bigger.  Not sure what I will do. May try it without a cover, but that scares the crap out of me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If you're that worried about it, you can return the WedgePad.  Email them right away for instructions.

Seriously though--if you think about it, while in use, most covers aren't protecting the iPad from anything really.  The screen is the fragile part, and unless it's in an Otterbox, the screen isn't protected unless the cover is closed.  And even closed, the Apple cover is far too flimsy to protect from more than scratches.  It's good for a false sense of security and a bit better grip, that's all.

The iPad reminds me of my original iPhone, which three years later still looks brand new with only minimal care taken.  Personally, I've dropped mine a couple of times with no cover at all.  There's one tiny nick on the metal near the headphone port where I accidentally smacked it against a lamp one day.  That's it.  It actually smashed into the dog crate a couple of weeks ago glass-first and landed screen side down--NO DAMAGE.  I put a Square Trade warranty on it, but I'm starting to think that was a waste of money!  LOL

I stuck a matte finish DG skin on mine to mostly counteract the slippery feel of the naked iPad, and that's the only "protection" it has most days around the house.  As I said, I'm using an MEdge Page sleeve, which is both semi rigid and lightly padded, if I'm taking it in my purse, but that's really just to protect the screen from my keys and such.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I like the angle, so maybe I will try it without the cover.  Breathe deeply.....


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Didn't finish my post.  My concern really is not while I am using it, but my tendency to set it down wherever I am. Usually I close the cover and feel like if I hit it or kick it or knock it, the cover will protect it.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Now that some of you have had this for about a month, what is your opinion?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Still love it and wouldn't be without it.  I took the MacAlly Bookstand case with me instead on a recent trip, and couldn't wait to get back to using my WedgePad when I got back home.  It's a lot more versatile and conformable than the Peeramid, and I like how light it is as well.

Coloring the elastics helped, but I still wish they'd made it solid black.  That's really my one complaint.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I love it too.  But like Victoria said you really do have to color the elastic...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just ordered one for my husband. They've got free shipping through 10/30.

And no one mentioned--I thought the ad was pretty funny.


----------

